# regulations regarding cooker switch



## hoppy (21 Jun 2010)

are there any regulations requiring a kitchen to be wired for an electric cooker?


----------



## Leo (22 Jun 2010)

There are no requirments that say a kitchen should be wired for a cooker. The regulations deal with how the wiring should be carried out if it is done.
Leo


----------



## theresa1 (3 Jul 2010)

What is the "going rate" to get an electrician out to disconnect old cooker and then back out again to connect new cooker? Electrician would be on same side of city. Rough idea anyone?


----------



## EVOSTEO (13 Jul 2010)

bout 20 -50 depending!


----------



## fender64 (13 Jul 2010)

theresa1 said:


> What is the "going rate" to get an electrician out to disconnect old cooker and then back out again to connect new cooker? Electrician would be on same side of city. Rough idea anyone?


 
When I got a new cooker delivered recently..the guy who came,took away the old one,just disconnected the cable from the cooker...so I had the cable there to connect to the new cooker.I just had to connect to the new cooker then....If this was the case it would be just one call out.Its not a big job,and the guy that came to me,told me he connects them for people sometimes.....would that be an option in your case?


----------



## theresa1 (13 Jul 2010)

Got an electrician out to disconnect old and then back next day to connect new cooker - €50 in total - the shop that sold the cooker wanted €65 -not sure if this was for just one or two visit's -anyway saved €15.


----------



## fender64 (13 Jul 2010)

The 50 wasnt bad at all..glad its sorted.....and its only now I see you posted that question on the third of july..oops


----------

